# You Might Be A ******* If . . .



## Drycreek3189 (May 18, 2013)

Looks good to me !


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

That rocks but I like the spam logo visable better!


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

catfishmafia76 said:


> That rocks but I like the spam logo visable better!


Don't want to be accused of trolling for the hunters on the neighboring properties-- Or maybe some of the urban coyotes---


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

That's even ******* for a *******.


----------



## brenth (Sep 11, 2011)

I think it would be even more ******* if you use camo duct tape to camo it. My wife laughs at me, but I use it everywhere I can.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

brenth said:


> I think it would be even more ******* if you use camo duct tape to camo it. My wife laughs at me, but I use it everywhere I can.


We must be twins separated at birth--that's exactly what I did. Maybe I can get a pic posted tomorrow---


----------



## gwinnraptor (Dec 31, 2012)

Shouldnt have painted it. Looks awesome!


----------



## fatsbucknut (Apr 29, 2005)

haha thats great


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

thats not *******. red neck would be leaving the spam in the can to support the heads until it was lunch time then you eat the spam. maybe a few Breton crackers in your coat pocket and your living large


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok--here is the final product--y'all know duct tape had to enter into the picture somewhere--


----------



## waterman1148 (Sep 14, 2013)

Nice. Bet no one can tell from 10 feet.


----------



## brenth (Sep 11, 2011)

View attachment 1813479

Ok, Ok, you called my bluff. Here is my camo duct tape job on my quiver.


----------



## marksman1122 (Nov 20, 2013)

Being a fellow ******* myself, I don't see anything wrong with your fix. In fact, I think it's quite brilliant. Adapt and overcome.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

knob said:


> That's even ******* for a *******.


So True, at least I used an electrical box when I made a couple of quivers......


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

munch said:


> thats not *******. red neck would be leaving the spam in the can to support the heads until it was lunch time then you eat the spam. maybe a few Breton crackers in your coat pocket and your living large



Hey do we know each other....


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

OhWell said:


> Hey do we know each other....


maybe do you have cheese strings in your other pocket .and have you ever heated your can of spam on a bulldozer or tractor manifold lol


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I understand the Spam people were so impressed they're bringing out a camo can Spam...look for it at a grocery store near you...or your local bow shop.


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Your a genius

Sent from my HTCONE


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

Perfect!


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

:thumbs_up
Your my hero !! Is your nick name "Cooter" ?


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

No, but my nickname is "the pig murderin' fool"


----------



## Anarchist_Otter (Mar 26, 2013)

This, in all its majestic glory, is like next level *******! Looks great man!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Me likes! Giddy up!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## MossyMan (Jun 20, 2003)

It ain't dumb if it works...and that works!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

I gotta say that's freakin awesome!!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

turned out great


----------



## teedoff (Feb 6, 2010)

That sir is brilliant.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

OhWell said:


> So True, at least I used an electrical box when I made a couple of quivers......


OK we need to see pictures of the electrical box quiver too!

As for the spam can solution, I want to know did you really eat that stuff? There is enough salt in your average can of spam to create a salt lick. The only way I've ever been able to eat it is to cut it up and put it in a crock pot full of potatoes.

As far as using it as a quiver, I think that's a fantastic idea, I love the ingenuity! I have a Nescafe instant coffee container I had earmarked for mine.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Yep I ate the whole thing over a 3- day period. And though salt may be problematic for some, my BP hangs around 105-108/70 and my doc says salt isn't a problem for me!


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

You might be a ******* if you post "You might be a *******" on AT. LOL


----------



## Krealitygroup (Dec 18, 2012)

That's sick. I like it!


----------



## MonsterElk6X6 (Mar 4, 2012)

:usa:


dustoffer said:


> Ok--here is the final product--y'all know duct tape had to enter into the picture somewhere--


Haha this is a revolutionary way to provide for your Archery needs


----------



## Basilios (Nov 24, 2012)

hmm 2 in 1 function. Bow quiver and if you leave the spam smell in there you have coyote bait too


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Basilios said:


> hmm 2 in 1 function. Bow quiver and if you leave the spam smell in there you have coyote bait too


Legal to bait poachers? Around here (S Tx) might just bring in some undocumented aliens as well.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

Please tell me you didn't actually eat the spam! Gagging just thinking about it. Lol. Great idea,though. Good job


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Grilled spam is awesome!


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

spam is a good test for a guy. if it dont kill you quite likely nothing will your like a crow and cant be poisoned.come to think about it maybe that's why the wife's cooking hasn't killed me yet


----------



## coxral (May 10, 2011)

I like it! I used a Nut can once!


----------



## Awenner85 (Oct 30, 2013)

If you used bailing wire and super glue during the creation process then this is truly a piece of ******* history


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Me *******… Me like… Me hungry!


----------



## brae (Aug 9, 2013)

Lol awesome


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Way to use your noggin


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

I will have to shoot some pics......

In the mean time sing along with me....Spam, Saam, Spaam......

I love spam cut about 1/4" thick fried and put on a burger roll with mustard !!!! It keeps me from bleeding out if I get cut with a broad head...


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Spam omelets, spam salad (ala ham salad), breakfast of champions!


----------



## bonecollector89 (Aug 22, 2010)

******* engineering cant beat it


----------



## mattheww1377 (Apr 8, 2010)

i sprayed my quiver with spray bond and wrapped it with camo cloth so it matched my bow and quietened it down if a twig or something bumps it. love your idea with the can though..


----------



## oubackman (Feb 14, 2006)

Great job! Love the idea. I'll be looking for some cans of some sort in the pantry.

Lance


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Lol


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Spam....


----------

